# Se-xing P. Wahlbergii



## yen_saw (Apr 21, 2007)

I am really bad at counting abdomen segment when se-xing mantis. It appear to be easier for me to se-x spiny flower mantis by counting the spike, 5 for female and 6 for male. But the spike only become obvious starting from L4/L5.

Here are some pics from sub-subadult pic

Female







Male











edit: getting rid of "No" word.....


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 21, 2007)

I had a few of those


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 21, 2007)

By those pic's u've just told me what stage my P. Wahlbergii is thanx  , its a pre-sub-adult Female


----------



## Rob Byatt (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice pics yen. Your male is subadult in case you didn't already know :wink:


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice pictures. If only this species was bigger, I'll be all over it.


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 22, 2007)

How big are the adults?????????????????


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 23, 2007)

The adult Spiny flower mantis is about 4-5 cm. I am hoping this 1st generation can continue for another.


----------



## randyardvark (Apr 25, 2007)

yen which spikes do you mean? raptoral arm spikes , or 'bum' spikes?


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 25, 2007)

"Bum" spikes :wink:


----------

